# What sould I do if kitten bite me during nail trimming?



## dcij47 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi!

Tried to trim the nails on the front paws of my new kittens (3-4 months).

As expected, they did not like it. They growl and struggled. I managed to trim a little of each paws.

What should I do to train them to take it easier?

I actually hiss at them when they tried to bite or scratch me. And then I tried to calm them down by rubbing my fingers against their head, chin, and paws.....etc. And I continue trimming.

Please advise if I need to do better.

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Get a clothespin and clip it to the scruff of their neck. It will help 'hold' them still. This technique works well on some cats, not so well on others. Husband and I use it when we have to clip Shasta with the electric clippers. It does not hold her completely still, but it does help so Hubby only has to gently hold her instead of gripping her tightly.
h


----------



## dcij47 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks for reply.

What about the nail on the back legs. I did not trim those yet as it seems like a real challenge.....

Please advise.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's an article on how to trim your cat's nails:

http://www.cat-world.com.au/catclaws.htm

The article shows a human nail clippers, but I prefer to get a clippers made for a cat's nails. 

Please don't hiss at your cat unless you really need to as a last resort. To a cat a hiss is "get the f--- outa my face or I'll rip you to shreds!!" :evil:

And rubbing is actually stimulating, not calming.

Keep asking questions, that's how we learn.  8)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Just keep doing what you're doing. If they are really ornary you may try wrapping them in a towel. Also, try to catch them when they are sleeping. Just stroke them and see if you can slip in a claw here and there, between pets.
It will take time, but they'll get used to it.
When I got Little-one he had clearly never had his nails trimmed. You'd think I was trying to murder him! He was absolutely terrifying! Snarling and growling and I know, if he could have, he would have taken my face off.  The rest of the time he was a sweet little cuddle bunny! I did have to resort to wrapping him tightly in a towel with one paw at a time sticking out and breakes between. I would not, however, let him out of the bathroom until all his nails were done. Then, when we were all done, he'd get a treat. It took several months. Each time he got better (with a couple of regressions) until now, he lies on his back and lets me cut all his nails and then promptly runs to his dish. He's no dummy.


----------

